# Let's begin the 08 stoke.. What's on your calendar for 08?



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Top 3 runs on my list (that I haven't already officially laid a date down for):

#3-Bailey Can't believe I've been here this long and never done it (been skunked several times, though)

#2-Escalante

#1-Zion/Sinawava overnighter

Gear:

It doesn't get any better than this


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I was paddling class V last season, my hardest run was probably the NF Payette, Lower 5. Might try to do something harder and go for a first raft descent this season. I might also decide that I don't need to do harder class V.

I really want to get up to the North Platte and Encampment, also Cross Mtn. on the Yampa and the Upper Animas. The long trip will be my first Grand Canyon run in October.

There isn't any new equipment that I am really stoked about - Maybe a tiki umbrella and a margarita maker for hot days on flat water. Someone mentioned a solar powered ice maker - that would be sweet.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I am about to order one of these from Cabela's because my new favorite type of paddling is boating with my kids, Ruby Horsethief and Chama hopefully for 08.

Also stoked to do more river surfing this summer. My friend Zack is shaping a bunch of different designs for this summer. Bad Fish coming at you in 08.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

i was paddling class 5 last season, hardest run being the upper crystal gorge, or lake creek,
as soon as i graduate from high school in may my friend and i are going to kayak for the next month in co, doing a big crested butte trip, hoping to fire up cinnamon gorge, stupid falls along with some crystal stuff such as north fork, and punchbowl falls and when the water drops enough the inner gorge, and possibly yule creek(scared). 
then i am working and playbating tryin to earn money for a bc trip, im not sure what i want to paddle there, then earn money and playboat to go to mexico in the fall, hitting the alsaseca up, and the teocolo, then come home, ski and earn money for a chile trip hoping to run the shit down there, and then come home, work make enough money to hopefully go to norway

so there it is the 2008 plan, should be good, see everyone on the river


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

and the new equipment im stoked about is my new jefe grande, and the cool wrsi throwbags shaped as footballs


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

What do you think of the new football throw bags? They look cool, think it will work with the rope connected to it? Considering the football pass is so accurate because of the spin it has on it I personally don't think it work very well over hand. But i still am getting one cuz its frickin rad!


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

i havent held one yet, but its a really good idea, i can only throw so far underhand, they should be sick though


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Count... So you going to wear that jock-strap on your head or on something else? Either way, I'm afraid...


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

Forgive me for just answering the last question but the absolute best gear I've purchased in a while are custom ear plugs. I've been using them for a while but just got a new pair. They are pricey ($80/pr. or $160/pr with sound permeable filters) but if it means not losing paddling days due to ear infections, not building up my exostosis, and avoiding the annoyance of trying to get the water out of my ears, it's totally worth it. They are 100 times better than Docs plugs and 1000 times better than those little marshmallows you can buy at Home Depot.
To get them you need to go to an audiologist but the $80 includes their services.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

had planned to hit the s. fk. salmon area for a few days and then paddle out to riggins. payettes on the way up and back. but maybe stay around colorado if the snowpack holds big.
otherwise area quickies like the upper dolores and uncompahgre and hopefully high water upper a and escalante.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

usually just 3 -4 rarely 4+/5-,goal = get back to old self in ducky ,get as good or better in hardshell.
-

Black Box-Huntingdon-Cottonwood
Virgin
Fossil + ? in Arizona
Canadian,been trying to get this for years probably will run this year ,ran a 
lame part once as did Atom but i think i figured out where the good part is.
Colo 1ST D, Sangres?this could be about the only chance,gotta be something probably short
Dolores first river ever did ,never been back


DRYSUIT IF I COULD AFFORD IT


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

FORGOT MY INTERNATIONAL LIST 

Pacific coast runs in Guatemala,Chiapas,and maybe El Salvador,always paddled the Carribean side river and ocean,Pac surf way better.

cARRIBEAN SIDE; Las Conchas and Polochic,Agua Azul been there twice boat havn't boated it III-VI DISNEYLAND

Privassion, Blancaneaux to 5 sisters
Rio On Pools to Privassion 1 ST D


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

My big trip is a 90 mile float / 10 river days this August in SW Alaska on this river. Tickets are all paid up and bush flights reserved. Hopefully, a few bent rods for us too.8) 

Looking to do a multiday IK run on Jarbidge/Bruneau. Hopefully, it runs well this year. Looking forward to it in a big way.










If that doesn't pan out then Hells Canyon in late Sept and hopefully some more bent rods on bass too.










Answers to the other ???'s . Run class IV and really no big interest in going beyond that right now. No super exciting gear I've noticed but did just add a tandem maravia IK to the arsenal for future low water,extended trips. Not a huge fan of duckies but they can get down the tight,technical,low water river with a good chunk of gear on board for the multidays.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh, yeah, and I've definitely reserved some stoke for runs that haven't gone (or gone big) in a while.

Crossin' my fingers that I'll finally be able to see Big Sur.

Hopin' to finally cross Leon, Buzzard, Grape, Sweetwater, Hensen, Hermosa, Cebolla, Willow, Lefthand, Proving Grounds, Upper Fryingpan, along with some runs on the Dolores, Gila (really want to get Upper and Lower Fossil in, too. Might make for a good road trip.), and Uncompahgre/San Miguel off the list. Might try and get a trip down the Dirty Devil and Escalante River if flows work out.

Bring it on!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Last years boating difficulty: Any line that I didn't think would cause me to explosively shit my pants if I ran it.

Stepping it up for 08: Got a case of depends and I'm ready to go big!

New colorado run most looking forward to: Upper Animas Overnighter

New Out of State action thats got me pumped: Oregon Huck Fest!

Best Gear: I'm just hoping to make it through 08 without breaking another creekboat. Since thats highly unlikely, my vote for best gear 08 would have to be BITCHITHANE!!! 

Winter daydreams 
-Quintessential colorado boating on the big south! Can't wait to get back.
-Peak runoff action with the crew, big boofs and big smiles all around
-Takeout beers with sun on my back and lots of comedy and shit talking after another awesome day on the water
-Lush green gorges in oregon with beautiful clean waterfalls.


08 is gonna rock!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Last season- lots of 5-, Big South lite, high water Bailey, Bear Creek etc.

This season:

1) Black Boxes- seriously, I'm obsessed with this run (memorial day weekend?) Also Left Fork Huntington while I'm there.

2) OBJ. No season last year. Gotta do it. Daisey too.

3) Embudo. should run soon...

4) Hellsgate- maybe this should be higher. Also will run real soon.

5) Barrel at a good flow. Escalante with more water too.

6) Everything in the San Juans that are going to go HUGE.

I could go on and on.

PS-

Deepsouth- Oregon??? hook a brother up.

Count- I admire your enthusiasm but question your judgement. Your list includes some of the crappiest runs in Colorado. Nobody has anything good to say about Grape Creek. Lefthand is like low water Bear without all the good drops. Cebolla, Sweetwater, aren't those Class III with lots of flatwater. Get your priorities straight son.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Jmack, I believe that Count is on a mission involving checkmarks in a guidebook.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Alright, yes, a number of those runs are not spoken of highly. But I have also heard redeeming things about many of these runs (from people who have actually run them, not just talked shit about them). Sure, part of it is the checklist thing but a lot of it is actually more of getting closure for things I have been skunked on. There's nothing that makes me want to run something more than showing up to the put-in superstoked for the day and then not getting to paddle it. I've been skunked on Lefthand, Buzzard, Grape, Willow, and Cebolla. The reason a lot of these come to mind right now is that it requires a good snow-year to run them versus other runs that run regularly. Plus, did you notice that a bunch of the runs on my list are good runs, too?

SYOTR,
COUNT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

07' gear of the year was the bitchethane, I had so many cracks that I had cracks running into other cracks (8 in all) that resulted in a scary upper blackwater run this winter before I retired her.

looking forward to in 08' 
1) Valliceto
2)cali (upper cherry, east fork of the kawea, south silver ect..)
3) big south (from the source?)
4) hells gate (next weekend?)
5) black boxes 
and of course BC (tatlow o yeah)
and the VC get those teams together
-Tom


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

1) Beat Tom Janney in the Homestake Race
2) Beat Tom Janney in the Homestake Race
3) Not have to help Tom Janney carry his boat to the upper cherry put-in (that kid is really out of shape and probably needs to loose 30lbs)
4) Not have to spend so much time recovering Tom Janney's gear after his swims
5) Get more vertical feet then Tom Janney this year
6) Beat Tom Janney in the Homestake race (did I mention that already?)
7) Stomp the line at zute chute (this might need to wait another year or two)
8) stay injury free
9) Run something so high that I'm gonna have to swim 
HAHA

a list of runs...
CHERRY CREEK
big south from the source
black boxes 
hells gate
christopher creek
tatlow
crystal drainage
piney river?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

top on my list is boating the salt through the indian reservation, christian you can talk to some people and hook it up right?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Count we should try to do the front range easy creeker triple crown ;Boulder Canyon-Lefthand-Proving Ground in the same day,variations could do harder parts of Boulder -ssv-proving ground.or farther south Bear Creek-TuRKEY-Blackrock,lots of ways to combine 4 /5 runs or runs and playboat,bag multiple off list

Leon and Buzzard are on my list too,same day / maybe too long+ carry in likely on Leon.You could probably get your Big Sur if that area was going off

Sometimes ya still want to do it even though you know it's junk just to get it out of your head + i like obscure stuff that nobody else does and can't do real hard stuff.Want to revisit some abandoned runs this year,usually it's cause they never have water,they are too easy for big dogs,too much work for many,and too dangerous for intermediates cuz of wood or commitment,thats good adventure sometimes.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Definitely. Triple Header'd be sweet. I had plans for a Plateau/Buzzard/Leon weekend a couple years ago and it didn't work out so I've been revisiting trying to make that happen. I haven't done a whole lot of boating north of Clear Creek, so I'd like to try and put some days in on Boulder, the Saint Vrains, and Poudre this season. Lemme know if you need company for any obscure runs, I know I've got a few on my list.

Keep Prayin' for Big Sur, I'll start driving as soon as I see it gettin' close....

COUNT


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

With all the snow and what will be high water here in SW/Central Colorado and here on the Ark I think I will stay around BV here for the high water. In 95 I gave up a grand trip to stay and work on the ark.. Kinda my plan for this summer.

I hope to get a run on Clear Creek above 600 or 700.. Only did it once this high and boy o boy!

Lake Creek, every year I try to get in over 15 runs.. Got aboout in 20 last year but I have missed the 15 mark some years.

Upper lake at over 1500 again boy o boy! Over 800 or 900 this is one of the best class 4+ runs anywhere! If you have someone to show you the lines!

One and a half at over 3500 cfs.. It is worth the 10 year wait! Big Drop, heckle and jeclke, and #7 in Browns over 4500 cfs is also worth the wait! Macho moves and surfin the lower river (gorge and parkdale) so fun!

Eastern coast trip at the end of Sept (after huntin season). Did not make it back east last year so looking foward to it.

Patagonia for three -six weeks next Jan - Feb. 

Should be a good year and as usual I want to get in that inner gorge of the crystal.. Maybe this year.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

RDNEK said:


> With all the snow and what will be high water here in SW/Central Colorado and here on the Ark I think I will stay around BV here for the high water. In 95 I gave up a grand trip to stay and work on the ark.. Kinda my plan for this summer.
> 
> I hope to get a run on Clear Creek above 600 or 700.. Only did it once this high and boy o boy!
> 
> ...


RDNEK,

Where do you work on the Ark? Now I'm really curious....I'm guessing somewhere upstream....I'm a retiring guide down-stream in the Gorge but I'm gonna be living in Salida most of the summer anyway and need a serious creeking pardner....and I'm also a ******* southern boy.....I can't believe I havent met you before.....Hope to hook up for some boating this spring/summer....

3 seasons ago I was paddling class V regularly....took a little time away from paddling for a year or so and then tried to get right back into it.....lost my nerve a bit.....SO last season I paddled mostly class III/IV with some easier V stuff (Gore rapid is now my favorite rapid I've ran in a looong time....and Tunnel makes me spurt a little just thinkin about)...Looking to step it up again this year and spend as much time at:

Gore, Bailey, CB Creeks, would like to see the Taylor just cause I've never done it and looks pretty sweet, AND at the end of all that I want to spend a few weeks in BC hucking it up......

I'm getting pretty stoked about the new Jefe's even though I can't afford one.....I just dig the outfitting  

over and out,

Zach


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

You guys drive over to the Taylor, take me with you.


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

*08*

New gear. Just got my Magnum from Golden River. Looking forward to getting it ready and getting in it soon.

New runs: Stuff around Zion. Encampment. Big trip to Oregon. Panama in the fall through Boquete Outdoor Adventures. Arizona in March. Proving Grounds, SSV.

Running all the goods on the Front Range. Bailey, Bear, Black Rock, Left hand, South Boulder, Poudre. 

Fun stuff: Full Moon paddle on Brown's, getting my twins out in their Fun1 in the pool and on the water. Early season laps on the Narrows of Black Rock. Getting to Paddlefest in BV. Watching Christian get more vertical than Tom in the Vertical Challenge and beating Tom in Homestake. Meeting up with new people to boat. Black Rock Race and the Vertical Challenge. LOG.

Yee haa!!! It's going to be a great season!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

A friend of mine had one of these on a Westwater float last year. This is about the only gear I'm lacking at this point in life.

Gas Powered Blender - Daiquiri Wacker


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

Obj is going to be HUGE!!! i guess 3 mins hahahaha  
anything and everything.........

Hitting the Grand Canyon in August!!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Cheoah/Tallulah double-header in early April, then Cali trip with a Colorado option starting circa late May - Crested Butte and Upper A as targets in your fair state. Whatever in Cali - South Silver probably at the top end of our comfort/competence range (I hope?). Never been out there so will be sort of exploratory. Hoping to hike into Upper Cherry and take a peek at the granite fantasy-land.

Gear - anxious to see the new rescue vest from Kokatat (Ronin Pro) when it comes out. Love the Astrals but prefer zip entry. And will be picking up a pair of *Sea Specs* here in a week or three. Would appreciate hearing from anybody out there that has a pair (PM is fine).


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*OH YES I AM EXCITED*

I am sitting in my flat in Berlin Germany; I have not seen the sun threw this blanket of gray for about 4 months, and its been 6 months since I have done anything that would resemble an adventure. The last time I tried I went skiing in Austria 2nd run of the SEASON I got knocked out cold and spent 5 days in the hospital. Since then I have seen more old churches, buildings, and dam gift shops all over Europe then I ever really cared to. 
To say that I am stoked for the season is a pretty major understatement. I have the start of my season figured out down to the minute. My season starts in 91 days 12 hours 51 minutes from right now. I leave Berlin on May 1st and come hell or high water(hopefully high water) I will be on the Monday release for the Upper Yough in Maryland on May 4th. I am going back to my roots a bit with an east coast trip with the hope of getting my boof back on the round rocks and warm water of the east coast so that I have some balls back when I get to CO.
I am in school full time this summer so I will be up for Poudre laps after class and weekends road tripping around the state. I don’t really care what water I am on just as long as I am not looking at any more old churches or freaking gift shops!!!

As far as gear goes I am really looking forward to picking up a new WRSI helmet with the full face. I like the concept, I don’t really want to be the guy looping with a full face helmet, but I do really want the face guard when I am running stuff at my limit. Gotta protect the money maker. I think it’s a great idea and I hope they do well with it.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*hell, maybe buy a new boat for myself*

I keep wanting to buy a new boat or two for myself, this is the year I might can do that. That is, after I buy my kid a new one. It seems he has his eye on the new Jackson Hero Sidekick. I'll probably end up boating safety for whatever river he is boating and/or racing on. 

Might buy a raft in the spring too. Booze cuise almost sounds relaxing.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

*wyo*

Just revceived my brand new Jefe from CKS. 

im stoked for a first desent that's within 30 minutes of casper = 2 class V+ creeks within 30mins of casper. and another that's 45 minutes away plus hitting as many bighorn runs as possible plus a couple in the windriver range. 

staying in wyoming to hit up as many creeks as possible. 

running the unrun 30+ footer 15 minutes outside casper


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I want to hit up the Upper Taos Box, Red River and Embudo early season, Escalante soon after. Then obscure thing i can get time for close to the FR....cayo and count, I am on the neverEnding quest to run as many sections in and around CO as possible. I would be down for quickies like Left Hand, stuff on the N and S st. Vrains or even Turkey (just to do it).

I really need to patch my broken Blunt (BEAR!) or buy a new boat...i need something bomber to follow the Blunt....new boats are wussy.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Johnny, 

Sounds good,i didn't mean to imply I would run SSV that looks too stout for me ,the others I'd do at the right water levels if i was on my game.If you havn't got one by then I 'LL LET YOU USE MY BLUNT


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

caverdan said:


> A friend of mine had one of these on a Westwater float last year. This is about the only gear I'm lacking at this point in life.
> 
> Gas Powered Blender - Daiquiri Wacker


FYI I saw one of these for sale in a Autozone near my house at 38th and Federal, of all places. I want to say it was $150. I had to run away from it for fear of dropping into another geear purchase. Love that handlebar grip throttle.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Cayo, You too have a blunt! I think I met you on Upper Tenmile, maybe? Thanks for the offer. I am going to try to get something soon.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

jonny I've only duckyed the class 4 run on Tenmile


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

I paddle mostly IV/V. 

Since the last two months have been so snowy and cold up here, there have only been a hand full of creeks running and it's almost felt like a Colorado winter hiatus from boating. Looking forward to a nice 600+ inch snowpack in the spring to get things rolling. 

Tops new runs on the list are:
Ohane
Birk
Soo
Green Truss
Clearwater

Runs to hit if I make it back to Colorado this summer:
Bailey
Gore 
Black Rock
OBJ
Big South/Spencer/JW


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Yonder,

I paddled the Clearwater with Keck and the Gilman crew last year. That is by far one of the best runs ever. Gotta love 400+ fpm, but no drop over 5 feet. That is steep my friend and there is nothing but horizon line after horizon line in there.
Be sure to have someone in there with you that knows the lines or you will be in there for DAYS! 
It's not the toughest, but certainly one of the best. 

Oh yeah... that is one run I didn't swim in for 07!!!


----------



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

Simple but good
1. The Grand
2. The Big Sur


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, that'd be a pretty damn good year right there.



mp said:


> Simple but good
> 1. The Grand
> 2. The Big Sur


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I like boating IV+ to V-, with some V thrown in. Had my first summer in CO in '07; got lucky on some runs (managed to sneak onto OBJ, natch) and backed out of a couple for lack of experience (Cheeseman, Vallecito). Was in CO Springs last summer, but now I'll be based in Denver.

I want to get a lot of the front range stuff in, with lots of after-work runs if possible. If all is going well, would love a Big South trip. Still need to hit Bailey and Gore. Would love to do more funky runs like Henson Creek.

Gear: meh. I need a new sprayskirt. Drysuit would be nice, but they're pretty dear.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Definitely not as hard core but..

Last year I was a class III with some IV like middle narrows boater. 

Want to make my way up to lower narrows. Upper North Fork of the Poudre to filter plant has always sounded like fun. Spencer Hights? Grande in Sept-Oct. Costa Rica in Oct-Nov. Then south to the Fu! 

My new Superfun is the only playboat that I fit into. That will change my goals. 

Maybe pimpout the outfitting in my prijon rocket. 

Upgrade the raft setup. 

Hmmmm Spring run-off....

Oh yea,return to Hayduke the new poudre reservoir.

Apply to get sponsored by Liquid Militia Productions.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

craw when you guys hit some more big horns give me a shout or more than likely ill be there 2.


----------

